# 1/32 Scale decals?



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hello all,

I am looking for some 1/32 scale decals, mainly for nascar, IRL, and what ever else is available? The one the I am particular is Bobby Allison's 22 Miller Buick, from 1982 the white one. Or any other of his cars.

Thanks in advance.
Henry


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Try this. The prices are in Austrailian. It is less in USD.

http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html

Pattos Place is BRUCE PATTERSON.


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Just to let anybody, know I ordered 2 sets of decals from Bruce Patterson. I placed the order last week and recieved the decals yesterday (Thursday). The decals look fantastic, and I will be ordering more from Bruce in the future! I highly recommend Bruce and his decals!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hank80 said:


> Just to let anybody, know I ordered 2 sets of decals from Bruce Patterson. I placed the order last week and recieved the decals yesterday (Thursday). The decals look fantastic, and I will be ordering more from Bruce in the future! I highly recommend Bruce and his decals!



Ya its amazing how fast Bruce can get decals to us from Australia when some North American sellers can take 3-4 weeks...and I agree Bruce makes some of the best decals around.

Coach


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Once I found his site I waited over a year before I ordered from him because it seemed like ordering from Austrailia would be cumbersome and take forever, however I was very surprized how fast I got my decals and the quality is awesome.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Once I found his site I waited over a year before I ordered from him because it seemed like ordering from Austrailia would be cumbersome and take forever, however I was very surprized how fast I got my decals and the quality is awesome.


Same here... awesome decals - been buying from him for last 4 years.. 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WesJY said:


> Same here... awesome decals - been buying from him for last 4 years..
> 
> Wes


Ditto! Couldn't believe how fast they made it to the east coast of the States.  rr


----------



## robert55382 (Aug 5, 2006)

artin has these very inexpensive and easy to use


----------

